# FinishKare 1000p vs Collinite 476s Sheeting test



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Back with another sheeting vid.

The Showshine team (Lee and Andy :thumb: ) prepped this A6 Avant today. Clayed with Bilt Hamber Clay with water as lube, Machine polished with the Makita and Megs 105/205 and then waxed on the left half with FK1000p, and the right half with Collinite 476s.

This is the after effects. The Colly was almost bead free but sheeted very quickly. the FK also responded well but the Colly seemed a fraction better and i was astonished at how well these 2 performed.






Thoughts?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Doesn't look like there's much between them there...I've not used the colly but I've love the beading and sheeting of fk1000p. 

I wasn't a massive fan of the finish of fk1000p on the Volvo (sapphire black) but I put it on the Cougar which is panther black and love it! However, with the colly supposedly being even more durable, I often wonder whether I bought the wrong super durable LSP!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice one! Wanted to see these two side by side, 476 is my wax of choice, but was looking at the FK1000 also. How did they compare in the looks department?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

be interesting to see as time goes by how they hold up :thumb:

Keep us updated please:driver:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

millns84 said:


> *Doesn't look like there's much between them there*...I've not used the colly but I've love the beading and sheeting of fk1000p.
> 
> I wasn't a massive fan of the finish of fk1000p on the Volvo (sapphire black) but I put it on the Cougar which is panther black and love it! However, with the colly supposedly being even more durable, I often wonder whether I bought the wrong super durable LSP!


There wasn't matey, just very slightly in the flesh towards the colly.

I was extremely impressed as were my viewers in the unit lol


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Showshine said:


> There wasn't matey, just very slightly in the flesh towards the colly.
> 
> I was extremely impressed as were my viewers in the unit lol


Which was easier to aply and remove?

I also hear that Fk1000p can be layered like 20mins after were as colli can't so the durable side could be fk1000p if you can get 2 layers on and winter is difficult to find a day with some warmth to aply... MMM just some thoughts.

Is 2 layers of Fk1000p going to out last 1 layer of colli?? there is a test for you...:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

123quackers said:


> Which was easier to aply and remove?
> 
> I also hear that Fk1000p can be layered like 20mins after were as colli can't so the durable side could be fk1000p if you can get 2 layers on and winter is difficult to find a day with some warmth to aply... MMM just some thoughts.
> 
> Is 2 layers of Fk1000p going to out last 1 layer of colli?? there is a test for you...:thumb:


FK1000P is a doddle to remove as long as you put it on thinly. I think it's still very much up for debate whether layering any LSP adds durability. Personally, I just do it for even coverage, although I did find that optiseal beaded/sheeted better with 2/3 coats.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've used 476 for a couple of years now, you don't need to worry about layers. I put two coats on just to make sure i've done it all properly, especially for winter and it does the job.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Great vid, we just need now a vid comparing the two Colli waxes.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Colly needs a bit more oomph to get off but as long as it is applied thinly and evenly it's fine.

This was a straight 1 layer vs 1 layer test as layering to me is a different subjective test and alot don't believe layering works so i kept it neutral :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Great vid, we just need now a vid comparing the two Colli waxes.


I'm doing Dodo Supernatural vs Zymol Destiny tomorrow :thumb:

Only got the 476s :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

How about then............................AS Wax vs. Zymol Glasur

Now that would be a heavyweight challenge


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

love colli, theres the arguement that colli mutes the flake and takes away the finish slightly. i use 476 as my winter wax where im more than willing to sacrifice something that the majority of people couldnt tell its slightly less looking.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I like fk1000 but think colly is a dreadful wax , it may offer good protection but visually i think its pants.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

I´m a Collinite fan, such an impressive wax for such a low price 

It just shows that you don´t need to spend big money on a boutique wax to get a nice finish and protection.

A nice test would be collinite 476s vs Zymol Glasur


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have to say though Marc, the finish looked glossy and wet on both sides - I personally couldn't see a difference.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Showshine said:


> I'm doing Dodo Supernatural vs Zymol Destiny tomorrow :thumb:
> 
> Only got the 476s :thumb:


Ive got a SN vs Glasur Vs Glacier Vs valentines concours running on my bonnet atm ( it on here somewhere)

Some one should really try a 476 vs glasur test imho :thumb:

edit: found it for those that are interested http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=173105


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Showshine said:


> I have to say though Marc, the finish looked glossy and wet on both sides - I personally couldn't see a difference.


No thats fine , we all see and feel differently about products , i just feel Colly is a murky wax , ive played with so many waxes for fun and colly just always seemed to mute a specific finish ive done a million times in my head and visually from my eyes that im totally used to abit like my bonnet shots in my garage on my old blue vxr , i just instinctively knew what was and wasnt working for me. Ive always found colly to give a cold sterile look on certain colours compared to warmer glows from other waxes , wet looking maybe but to me not what im looking for , its so hard to explain i suppose and the only way i can is if i use a product take zymol hd cleanse and zymol destiny for instance , on a black car on a rear quarter with good curvature i feel theres a slight what i call fairy liquid bubbleness colour to it , almost like a mother of pearl look within the black , probably the oils etc and i look for this alot on waxes but when ive done this with collonite its looked wet but that hasnt been there and i feel it mutes flake alot more than other waxes. I suppose its just my thoughts , being a printer im surrounded by colours and pantone books day in day out so im forever visually challenging my eyes on fractional hue changes for Bluechip customers so maybe this is why im so fussy about the slightest little thing visually , maybe im just odd


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol, you're not odd dude. 

I get what you mean


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Got a new test today :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Showshine said:


> Got a new test today :thumb:


Subscribed! :lol:

Love Destiny and it's the best smelling wax bar none! 

Alan W


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

You sod, this was gonna be my test 

Sure you've stolen my idea. Oh well, I'm still gonna do a test to


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Got a new test today :thumb:


Subscribed!!!

I have SN but not Destiny so looking forward to it...:thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> I like fk1000 but think colly is a dreadful wax , it may offer good protection but visually i think its pants.


There's not many people who say that about 476! I've seen it next to some so called high end waxes and to be honest, i couldn't tell the difference, the shine on the collys was spot on. I read on here how people use it and love the shine it gives. I am no detailer, but even i can get very good results with 476.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

perfect timeing fella's,thats the exact pair of waxes i was asking question's about this morning,so yourselve's and this thread have giveing me the answer's

cheer's:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll be uploading the video tomorrow guys - Thanks for subscribing - Got some lovely Zaino shots too.

Just got to get the memory card from work in the morning


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> You sod, this was gonna be my test
> 
> Sure you've stolen my idea. Oh well, I'm still gonna do a test to


Stolen lol.

I got on here first with the test so where was yours mr ?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

lol.... Been saying since August/Sept last year when I got my FK I would do it! In fact, I've still not even used my FK yet :lol:

Was gonna do it last weekend, looks like it'll probably be next weekend I do it


----------

